# Lüfter für h100



## XeonB (5. August 2011)

*Lüfter für h100*

Hi,
Ich mach mal dazu einen eigenen thread auf, da in den anderen zu wenig Übersicht ist.
Ich suche sehr gute alternative Lüfter zur corsair h100 - ich möchte sie gerne über meine scythe kaze Master steuern, da ich sie da stufenlos regeln kann (nicht unbedingt pwm nötig aber eigentlich egal)
Preis ist nicht entscheidend sollten eben echt gut für radigebrauch geeignet sein.

Danke!!!


----------



## <BaSh> (5. August 2011)

Die selbe Frage wurde schon ca 5 mal gestellt.
Benutz doch bitte die Suchfunktion.
Im Sammelthread wird dir auch geholfen falls du das mit Übersicht meinst


----------



## HAWX (5. August 2011)

Noiseblocker PL2 und fertig.

@Bash Joa mich nervt sowas auch deshalb zieh ich mich aus dem Wakü-Bereich immer weiter zurück.

Ich bewundere deine Ausdauer in der Kaufberatung.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. August 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für h100*

Wie wärs mit einem der hier:
Produktvergleich Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12), Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 800rpm, 68.2m³/h, 10.7dB(A) (SY1225SL12L), Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 1200rpm, 116.4m³/h, 24dB(A) (SY1225SL12M), Noiseblock
Oder einer der PWM-Versionen:
Produktvergleich Scythe Slip Stream PWM 120x120x25mm, 1300rpm, 125.4m³/h, 26.5dB(A) (SY1225SL12LM-P), Enermax T.B.Silence PWM 120x120x25mm, 500-1500rpm, 45.04-121.05m³/h, 8dB(A) (UCTB12P), be quiet! Silent Wings PWM, 120x120x25mm, 500-1500rpm, 85.5m³


----------



## Uter (5. August 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für h100*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ngen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco-20.html

@ Hansvonwurst:
Die Silent Wings USC/PWM sind nicht geeignet.


----------



## <BaSh> (5. August 2011)

*lieb sei*
Die Noiseblocker die Hawx gennant hat sind super.

@Hawx 
Kaufberatung ist doch etwas schönes 

@Hans
Ich muss Uters Aussage bestätigen. Die BeQuiet-Lüfter sind für Radiatoren ungeeignet.


----------



## XeonB (5. August 2011)

Reicht bei den pl2 der Luftstrom? Oder wären die http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ltiframe-S-Series-M12-P-120mm-PWM::11333.html besser?


----------



## XeonB (5. August 2011)

Haben die pl2 genügend luftdurchsatz oder wären diese
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ltiframe-S-Series-M12-P-120mm-PWM::11333.html
Besser


----------



## <BaSh> (5. August 2011)

Doppelpost *hust*
Also die Noiseblocker sind schon gut aber dank dem neuen Rahmen sind die Multiframes noch einen Tick besser. Ohne Rahmen sind sie als Radiatorlüfter nicht zu empfehlen.


----------

